# Saving up for your dream suit



## PeachesTheWolf (Apr 15, 2021)

Hey, so, I just figured I would come on here and ask some furs potentially on how they saved up/budgeted for their fursuit(s). While I can make fursuit heads myself, I do recognize that the ones that I make (especially since they're really only held up by glue and a prayer), are not built to last. Ultimately, my future goal is to commission a professional maker to bring my characters to life so that I can have them for longer periods of time.

So, ultimately, my question is this: For furs with professionally-made suits: How did you budget to get your suit(s) made by your dream maker(s) while still having enough money for boring, but necessary adult stuff (paying off student loans, groceries, bills, etc.)? Also, what makers can you potentially recommend me that still make quality products, but are maybe not as expensive, so that I have them for future reference?

Thanks!
-Peaches


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Apr 15, 2021)

PeachesTheWolf said:


> So, ultimately, my question is this: For furs with professionally-made suits: How did you budget to get your suit(s) made by your dream maker(s) while still having enough money for boring, but necessary adult stuff (paying off student loans, groceries, bills, etc.)?



How much after-tax income do you bring in every month and what financial obligations (bills, debt, etc) do you currently have?


----------



## PeachesTheWolf (Apr 15, 2021)

ASTA said:


> How much after-tax income do you bring in every month and what financial obligations (bills, debt, etc) do you currently have?


Right now, I'm working for my university, and I'm working a relatively small job so I'm not getting paid that much. In the future, all things considered, when I get out of college, I'll have to deal with student loans, as well as paying off rent (most likely, I will be living in apartment, and depending on where I'm offered work, the cost of living will differ. I don't plan on living in anything super glamorous, as it'll just be a starter.) Since I am looking into working in the animation industry, roughly, my starter salary will be around $20,000-$40,000 (or possibly lower, depending on the position) a year depending on the company I work for. Ultimately, to some degree, I may be looking a bit too far ahead, as I'm not out of school yet. But considering income tax, and additional financial obligations, such as my student debt will help me better set aside money I can use for personal 'splurge' purchases. 

I honestly wished I had more solid, for-certain info to give you, but I hope to, some degree, this helps.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 25, 2022)

I just tossed spare change and small bills in a jar 4 a year, cut down on shopping, didn't go on lavish trips, saved any gifts or wins of cash, as well as the profit from Kijiji sales.........................

Just the small things anyone could do!


----------



## Shyy (Mar 17, 2022)

I have grabbed materials as I find them, stashing them in new, clean large plastic bags, until I have enough to work with for a given section of my suits at one time. 3 suits are a handful to work on, simultaneously!


----------



## Raever (Mar 18, 2022)

Anything you have left over after bills and other financial obligations? Put it in an account you can't touch until you have your dream suit goal met.
Even if it's just a dollar, building up the habit of putting your money away is a really solid investment. Besides, a lot of popular suit-makers tend to have huge wait-lists anyway.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 26, 2022)

Instead of a suit, I think I'd use a puppet. 



  Something like this. But a "meerkat" creature instead of a dragon. BUT the same technique as this one.


----------



## Shyy (Mar 26, 2022)

Very neat!


----------



## Shyy (Mar 26, 2022)

I think that something that will or has caught alot of folks by surprise is the cost of some kind of storage container for their suit. The more complex or expensive your suit is, the more that you are going to want to protect it. I actually found a damn near perfect storage box for my Protogen head (s)... yeah, it was a touch pricey, but, when you consider what it would cost to repair or replace 1 head, it's money well spent!


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 26, 2022)

Shyy said:


> I think that something that will or has caught alot of folks by surprise is the cost of some kind of storage container for their suit. The more complex or expensive your suit is, the more that you are going to want to protect it. I actually found a damn near perfect storage box for my Protogen head (s)... yeah, it was a touch pricey, but, when you consider what it would cost to repair or replace 1 head, it's money well spent!


Washing and cleaning too.  Dust and germs don't go away by themselves.  I doubt I could put my suit in the washing machine and the dry cleaner would give me strange looks.


----------



## Shyy (Mar 26, 2022)

There are spray and wipe cleaners that you can use. I use a dry foam car upholstery cleaner- spray, gently brush the bad sposts, brush off when dry.


----------

